# instaling 9.0 without clang



## hsn (Oct 25, 2012)

I use clang from port. Can I install 9.X without clang in base system?

I set MK_CLANG=no in /etc/make.conf and got error:

```
variable MK_CLANG can not be set by user.
```


----------



## kpa (Oct 25, 2012)

Use the WITHOUT_CLANG variable in /etc/src.conf.


```
WITHOUT_CLANG=1
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2012)

And rebuild world. Don't forget to *make delete-old* too.


----------



## hsn (Oct 26, 2012)

I didn't knew about /etc/src.conf. Should I migrate these make.conf settings into it?

```
SENDMAIL_CFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include -DSASL=2 -DLDAPMAP
SENDMAIL_LDFLAGS=-L/usr/local/lib
SENDMAIL_LDADD=-lsasl2 -lldap -llber
KERNCONF=VMWARE
```


----------

